# Typical Hookups



## tomacco (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello All: Is there a place in this Forum which shows pictorially, typical hookups to the DSP1124P? I was thinking sub-to BFD, sub + mains to BFD, mains-to-BFD, etc.

Is there a preferred mic pre-amp that most folks use. Is there any advantage in buying a pre-amp that uses phantom power? 

Thanks
Eric G.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

At the top of every HTS page is a link to the BFD manual, written by our very own Sonnie, brucek, and others!

This is the button:









Read that and then see if you have any questions.



> I was thinking sub-to BFD, sub + mains to BFD, mains-to-BFD, etc.


In general, most people use this path, and EQ their sub only:

Receiver or preamp sub out -> BFD -> Sub.

Most people do not EQ mains, but it is possible.


----------



## tomacco (Dec 8, 2007)

Otto: I've tried that button several times, but with no luck. I'm using an iMac, and right-clicking, and left-clicking.


----------



## tomacco (Dec 8, 2007)

Otto said:


> At the top of every HTS page is a link to the BFD manual, written by our very own Sonnie, brucek, and others!
> 
> This is the button:
> 
> ...


Hi Otto: A new mouse purchased at Future Shop during a winter storm allows inquisitive man to continue discovering the intricacies of the BFD.

Thanks


----------

